# fade-in/out bei midinoten in cubase



## Nephren Ka (12. Februar 2010)

hallo, ich würde gerne wissen ob es möglich is fade-in/outs bei midinoten zu machen.
kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

gruß
nephren ka


----------



## tomkruse (12. Februar 2010)

Hi!

Möchtest Du, daß einfach die Musik leiser wird oder tatsächlich die NOTEN leiser werden?

Um die Noten leiser zu  machen fällt mir nur ein, die Velocity-Werte zu "faden". Also der nächsten Note immer um ein wenig weniger Anschlagstärke einzustellen als der vorigen. 

Wenns Dir nicht um die Noten geht und Du virtuelle Synths verwendest kannst Du auch eine Automationsspur einfügen und die Kanallautstärke automatisch ausfaden lassen. 

Was auch noch geht ist, einen Volume-Controller zu definieren und diesen im Arrange-Window über den Kanal zu "zeichnen". 

Wie das alles im Detail funktioniert würde aber zu weit führen, das kann ich jetzt nicht alles exakt erklären. Aber mit diesen Anregungen müßtest Du mit Handbuch und Hilfe schon weiterkommen.

viele Grüsse

Thomas.


----------



## chmee (12. Februar 2010)

Um auf die eigentliche Frage zu antworten : Nein, Midi kennt keine Volumedaten auf Noten, sondern nur als Controller-Data per Kanal, und ja, das lässt sich auch in Cubase reinmalen, aber -ich wiederhole unseren deutschsprachigen Schauspieler - es lässt sich nicht in kurz erklären, zumal man auch wissen sollte, welche Cubase-Version du meinst.. Immerhin hat Cubase auch schon knapp 20Jahre hinter sich und viele viele Versionen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Nephren Ka (13. Februar 2010)

ah, sorry. wollt ich eig. schreiben, habs dann aber wohl vergessen.
ich hab cubase essential 5.
hm, wenn ich keine einzelnen noten faden kann, kann ich dann dafür nen ganzen midi-loop faden? bei audiospuren hat man ja oben in den ecken die kleinen eckchen die man reinziehen kann, aber bei midis gibts die nicht.
ich könnte die höchstens in audio umwandeln und dann faden, aber dann kann ichs leider im nachhinein nimmer ändern. kann man eigentlich midis in audio umwandeln ohne die vorher einzeln zu "rendern" und dann neu einzufügen?


----------



## chmee (13. Februar 2010)

Du kannst die Velocity auf einzelne Noten einstellen, was in der Regel einer Volumeregelung gleichkommt (abh. von der Einstellung des Soundpreset). Nur will ich auch noch mal nachhaken:

Wird mit den Midi-Noten ein VST-Synth angesprochen, ein externer Midi-Sounderzeuger oder die "simplen" Midi-Sounds aus der Soundkarte?

mfg chmee


----------



## Nephren Ka (13. Februar 2010)

en vst-synth bspw.


----------



## sight011 (14. Februar 2010)

Wurde exportieren als wav und fade drauf legen schon genannt?


----------



## Nephren Ka (14. Februar 2010)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Wurde exportieren als wav und fade drauf legen schon genannt?



genau das wollte ich eben vermeiden


----------



## sight011 (14. Februar 2010)

Dann schick doch einfach den VSTi Ausgang auf nen Gruppen-/oder Effektkanal und dort machst Du eine Lautstärken-Automatisierung


----------



## chmee (14. Februar 2010)

Benutzt Du schon die Velocitywerte der Noten? Die sind in den meisten Sequencern im zB Grideditor als Farbe des Blocks zu erkennen und damit lässt sich oft genug der Anschlag steuern, der wiederum meistens die Lautstärke darstellt.

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (14. Februar 2010)

Chmee hat auch recht - WENN es sich um mehrere Noten handelt

Bei einer einzelnen Note (langezogene Note - die leiser werden soll) müsstest du den "Release" Wert der ASDR-Kurve automatisieren - weißt bescheid 

Falls Du nicht weißt was die ASDR-Kurve ist frag nach


----------



## bokay (14. Februar 2010)

Verändere einfach die ATTACK am Synth! Ggf. automatisierst du die dann...


----------



## Nephren Ka (14. Februar 2010)

hm, wenn ich den wert runtersetze gilt das ja quasi für alle noten.
meinetwegen ich hab net orgelsound. da bleibt der ton konstant und hört abruppt auf, was ja auch gut ist, aber den letzten möchte ich bspw. ausklingen lassen. was würdet ihr tun?


----------



## chmee (14. Februar 2010)

Man kann entweder für den letzten Ton einen Auxweg aufmachen (automatisiert), der auf einen Hall geroutet ist *oder* man kann mit der Automatisierung den Release der ADSR-Kurve für den letzten Ton verlängern *oder* man kann den Ton länger halten und den Volume des Kanals automatisiert runterziehen. Wege gibt es viele..



> ..WENN es sich um mehrere Noten handelt..


 ? Der Velocity-Wert ist notengebunden, er spricht jeden Anschlag individuell an.

mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (14. Februar 2010)

Nephren Ka hat gesagt.:


> (...)  nen ganzen midi-loop faden? (...)



Siehe Bild^^


----------



## Nephren Ka (14. Februar 2010)

ah verstehe, und mit dem strichtool kann ich mir die linie ziehen, nehm ich an?


----------



## bokay (14. Februar 2010)

Richtig 

An dieser Stelle noch der Hinweis an die Nettiquette 

Danke


----------



## Nephren Ka (14. Februar 2010)

bokay hat gesagt.:


> Richtig
> 
> An dieser Stelle noch der Hinweis an die Nettiquette
> 
> Danke



Groß- und Kleinschreibung wird viel zu überbewertet, aber klar! Ich halt mich dran! Wusste nur nicht, dass das vorausgestzt wird

lG, Nephren Ka


----------



## sight011 (14. Februar 2010)

> ..WENN es sich um mehrere Noten handelt..



Harr Harr Schau dir einfach das Bild von Bokay dazu an 

Wenn du eine Note hast die lang gezogen ist, sagen wir eine "ganze Note" dann nützt es ja nix die Anschlägsstärke runter zu setzen, da sonst einfach der Ton nicht so stark angeschlagen wird. JEdoch erziehlst du bei einer lang gezogenen Note dadurch ja keinen Fade-out 


= dementsprchend geht es nur -- "WENN es sich um mehrere Noten handelt"weil man dann stück für stück die Velocity werte runter setzen kann. Oder seh ich das falsch


----------



## chmee (14. Februar 2010)

Nein bzw. Ja, sighto, nicht ganz falsch, aber für einen Fade über Zeit würde ich natürlich den Midi-Volumecontroller pro Kanal nehmen (reines Midi) oder noch einfacher den Kanalfader des VST-Mixers. Denn : Einerseits kann man einen Fade mit Velocitywerten erreichen, muss aber nicht. Ein Beispiel hat der TO genannt : Es ist nur eine Note, die ausgefadet werden möchte ODER der Anschlagwert ist nicht komplett linear mit der Volume (nicht selten), das heisst, Velocity 0 ist Volume 20%. Dann wird es Nie ein kompletter Fade..

mfg chmee


----------

